# Smok x baby rba



## Stephan Grobler (21/1/18)

is there anyone who might know if the smok x baby rba can fit and work on a big baby beast tank?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/18)

Stephan Grobler said:


> is there anyone who might know if the smok x baby rba can fit and work on a big baby beast tank?


Nope, it's a completely different design and will only fit the X-Baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------

